# cage size for two small rabbits?



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Dec 5, 2012)

My boyfriend and I were interested in looking into getting our rabbit a friend. 
But before doing that we want to wait a bit. 
right now our cage for him is a 2x3x2. I know that id need a separate cage for the other bun to start with until they are bonded but would the 2x3x2 cage be big enough for two rabbits? 
keep in mind frank is a small guy and the rabbit we are looking at (she has been up for adoption for a year now and we would love to take her in when we are able to) is small also. 
they are both fixed I just am wondering about the cage size. I would be willing to stretch it to 2x3x3 and add a third level**
and also we let frank out while we are home and he has run of the apartment, we would treat her the same. so they would only be in the cages over night and if we are both gone for work/school (which is kind of rare for both of us to be gone unless its to go to the store..)


----------



## JBun (Dec 5, 2012)

It sounds like it would be plenty big for two small buns, especially with lots of free time and also if you add a third level.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 5, 2012)

I assume this is in NIC grids. I think that a 2x3x3 NIC cage would be fine for 2 rabbits. My 2 girls share a 3.5x2x2 (LxWxH) NIC cage and do just fine. Most days they get to run around for 5 hrs (or more if I let them out before my first class). Good luck with the new rabbit and please show us PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Bill Jesse (Dec 5, 2012)

Bottom line is they get out to run. I keep 2 in a 2x2x4 cage mostly at night but during the nice weather they are outdoors in their 8x10 run. Still I keep hoping to get a bigger cage because we can get lots of rain and I do keep them indoors.
Hope the new female you get is spayed.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Dec 5, 2012)

JBun said:


> It sounds like it would be plenty big for two small buns, especially with lots of free time and also if you add a third level.




great! im so happy people seem to agree on it being big enough  
the new rabbit will definitely be spayed/neutered. we are planning to save up from now til valentines day (my boyfriends birthday) before getting one. If the rabbit we want is not available then we plan to find a place that will let frank pick his own. 

if anyone else knows of anyone in the columbus area who would love a rabbit then go to the house rabbit society in columbus and ask for the rabbit Mira. she was born with one ear. shes been there so long and it breaks our heart seeing her on the adoptables page after so long! we would love to have her, but its more important to me that she just gets a home. 

and of course i will post pictures.


----------



## tamsin (Dec 5, 2012)

I would say if a rabbit is going to be shut in for more than a couple of hours a day then the minimum size is 12 square feet eg 6'x2' or 3'x4'. Shut in at night plus when your out means they'll spend more time in the cage than out.

Rabbits need room to stretch and hop for their bones and muscles to be healthy, but also for their brains. When you let a rabbit out isn't necessarily the same time of day they want to be active. A small cage (and 3'x2' is small) increases the likelihood of all sorts of behavioural issues.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 5, 2012)

Best of luck to you finding a friend for your bun. I bonded my girl Agnes to her husbun Archie not too long ago and it has been a great experience. They love each other so much and it is so cute seeing them together!

I used this article alot while bonding my two:

http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/bond.shtml

Keep us updated!


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Dec 5, 2012)

tamsin said:


> I would say if a rabbit is going to be shut in for more than a couple of hours a day then the minimum size is 12 square feet eg 6'x2' or 3'x4'. Shut in at night plus when your out means they'll spend more time in the cage than out.
> 
> Rabbits need room to stretch and hop for their bones and muscles to be healthy, but also for their brains. When you let a rabbit out isn't necessarily the same time of day they want to be active. A small cage (and 3'x2' is small) increases the likelihood of all sorts of behavioural issues.



before building our cage (the 2x3x2) I went by a post I had seen on RO that said it needed to be big enough my rabbit could hop 3 times, lay down completely, and stand up completely. 
my rabbit is a dwarfxcalifornian mix and is absolutely capable of doing all three plus the second level (which he loves) is also long enough to hop on +3 times, high enough he can stand and he is constantly completely stretched out on. 
he is also out more then he is in. i go to bed late (around 12) and wake up early (7/8). my classes are spread out so hes out for about an hour between them. and i dont go into work til late (by which time my boyfriend is home so hes out anyway) 
im not worried about our ONE bunny having the room/time, more so if i need to expand our cage to fit the SECOND. i plan to find him a dwarf to bond with if possible, because i would like to keep to a small rabbit.


----------

